# kernel 2.6.12-gentoo -r4 Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach einem "Kernelbau" will mein Rechner mit dem neuen kernel nicht mehr starten..

Fehler: VFS cannot open root device DEVICE ram=0 fehlt...

Kann sich da jemand einen Reim drauf machen?

G. Roland

----------

## schachti

Hört sich ganz so an, als ob Du in der /boot/grub/grub.conf eine Zeile wie z. B.

```

initrd (hd0,5)/myinitrd

```

(Pfad/Name an Dein System angepaßt) vergessen hast, ist mir auch schon passiert.  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Falls das nicht hilft, hast du ein anderes Problem: Du benutzt genkernel und hast (aus unerklärlichen Gründen) keine Unterstützung für Ramdisks drin. Übergib deinem genkernel die Option --menuconfig und bau die Unterstützung für Ramdisks und für initiale Ramdisks ein, oder bau deinen Kernel gleich von Hand.

----------

## Tinitus

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hört sich ganz so an, als ob Du in der /boot/grub/grub.conf eine Zeile wie z. B.
> 
> ```
> 
> initrd (hd0,5)/myinitrd
> ...

 

Nein ...war richtig ...habe Ihn noch mal gebacken jetzt geht es bis auf gensplash

a) Hintergrundbild ist weg...

b) wie kann ich vielleicht mehrere Splash in die initrd einbauen bzw. wie kann ich diese wechseln ohne dabei die anderen Sachen in der intrd (lvm2...udev etc.) zu verlieren?

ich hoffe Ihr versteht mich  :Wink: 

G. Roland

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Das Problem mit dem Gensplash hatte ich auch gestern. Also erstmals den vesafb-tng aktivieren und Framebuffer Console Splash (oder so ähnlich) aktivieren, die beiden Punkte sind bei Device unter Graphics support (oder so ähnlich  :Rolling Eyes:  [sorry hab grad nicht die bezeichnungen im Kopf] ). Hast du gensplash im runlevel drinnen? wenn nicht, mach ein rc-update add splash default, einstellungen kannst du unter /etc/conf.d/splash vornehmen (zb. auf verschiedenen tty's verschiedene Hintergrundbilder).

MfG

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tranalogic1987 wrote:*   

> Das Problem mit dem Gensplash hatte ich auch gestern. Also erstmals den vesafb-tng aktivieren und Framebuffer Console Splash (oder so ähnlich) aktivieren, die beiden Punkte sind bei Device unter Graphics support (oder so ähnlich  [sorry hab grad nicht die bezeichnungen im Kopf] ). Hast du gensplash im runlevel drinnen? wenn nicht, mach ein rc-update add splash default, einstellungen kannst du unter /etc/conf.d/splash vornehmen (zb. auf verschiedenen tty's verschiedene Hintergrundbilder).
> 
> MfG

 

Interessant daran ist aber, daß der 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 tadellos funktioniert...

nehme erst mal wieder den...

und starte noch mal...

G. Roland

----------

## schachti

Hast Du probiert, die config des alten Kernel zu kopieren und dann mit make oldconfig && make den neuen Kernel zu kompilieren? Oder hast Du den neuen Kernel komplett neu konfiguriert?

----------

## Tinitus

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hast Du probiert, die config des alten Kernel zu kopieren und dann mit make oldconfig && make den neuen Kernel zu kompilieren? Oder hast Du den neuen Kernel komplett neu konfiguriert?

 

ich habe genkernel ein oldconfig machen lassen....bzw. mache es jetzt noch einmal...

Sch..

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tranalogic1987 wrote:*   

> Das Problem mit dem Gensplash hatte ich auch gestern. Also erstmals den vesafb-tng aktivieren und Framebuffer Console Splash (oder so ähnlich) aktivieren, die beiden Punkte sind bei Device unter Graphics support (oder so ähnlich  [sorry hab grad nicht die bezeichnungen im Kopf] ). Hast du gensplash im runlevel drinnen? wenn nicht, mach ein rc-update add splash default, einstellungen kannst du unter /etc/conf.d/splash vornehmen (zb. auf verschiedenen tty's verschiedene Hintergrundbilder).
> 
> MfG

 

das sieht bei mir so aus:

cat /etc/conf.d/splash

```

# Config file for splashutils

# a theme to use, probably best left commented (the theme specified

# on the kernel command line is used)

# SPLASH_THEME="gentoo"

# on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

SPLASH_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5 6"

# what font to use? defaults to what fbtruetype uses

# SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# boot/reboot/shutdown message overrides

# SPLASH_BOOT_MESSAGE="Booting the system"

# SPLASH_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Rebooting the system"

# SPLASH_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Shutting the system down"

# should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"

# allows to set different themes on different consoles

# format: "<console>:<theme> <console>:<theme> (...)"

# SPLASH_TTY_MAP="1:emergence"

```

trotzdem ist das Hintergrundbild beim r4 nicht da ...beim r11 klappt es. Hat sich noch etwas geändert?

G. Roland

----------

## Tinitus

DVB geht auch nicht (weder mit dem internen Treiber, noch mit dem cvs Treiber...die FF Karte lädt und stürzt wieder ab...kan das jemand bestätigen?)......möchte wissen warum der Kernel Stabel geworden ist.  :Sad: 

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Thu Jul 07, 2005 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

es gibt ne möglichkeit eine initramfs direkt in den kernel zu einzubinden, nur ich weis nicht ob sich das mit dem initrd von genkernel beist(da ich kein genkernel verwende).

Wenn du lust hast probier mal folgendes(ist für fbsplash):

1. erstelle die datei initramfs_list in /usr/src/ mit folgendem inhalt:

```
# device nodes

dir /dev 755 0 0

dir /dev/fb 755 0 0

dir /dev/vc 755 0 0

dir /dev/misc 755 0 0

nod /dev/null 644 0 0 c 1 3

nod /dev/console 644 0 0 c 5 1

# sysfs, procfs

dir /sys 755 0 0

dir /proc 755 0 0

# fbsplash binaries

dir /sbin 755 0 0

file /sbin/splash_helper /sbin/splash_helper 755 0 0

# splash themes

dir /etc 755 0 0

dir /etc/splash 755 0 0

slink /etc/splash/default emergence 777 0 0

dir /etc/splash/emergence 755 0 0

file /etc/splash/luxisri.ttf /etc/splash/luxisri.ttf 644 0 0

dir /etc/splash/emergence/images 755 0 0

file /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768-240.png /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768-240.png 644 0 0

file /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg 644 0 0

file /etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768-256.png /etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768-256.png 644 0 0

file /etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768.jpg /etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768.jpg 644 0 0

file /etc/splash/emergence/1024x768.cfg /etc/splash/emergence/1024x768.cfg 644 0 0

# home dir

dir /root 755 0 0
```

2. ändere folgendes in der .config:

```
CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/src/initramfs_list"
```

3. kernel neu übersetzen und nach boot installieren.

4. rechner neustarten und wenn alles klappt hast du deinen bootsplash wieder.

Du müsstest nur die Datei nach deinen wünschen(für den bootsplash) entsprechend anpassen und zwar nur diesen teil:

```
slink /etc/splash/default emergence 777 0 0

dir /etc/splash/emergence 755 0 0

file /etc/splash/luxisri.ttf /etc/splash/luxisri.ttf 644 0 0

dir /etc/splash/emergence/images 755 0 0

file /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768-240.png /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768-240.png 644 0 0

file /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg 644 0 0

file /etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768-256.png /etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768-256.png 644 0 0

file /etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768.jpg /etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768.jpg 644 0 0

file /etc/splash/emergence/1024x768.cfg /etc/splash/emergence/1024x768.cfg 644 0 0
```

gruß

firefly

----------

## Tinitus

Hier habe ich einen Hinweis bezüglich des Splashes gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-356899-highlight-12gentoor4.html

aber das DVB Problem....

noch keine Angaben..

G. Roland

----------

## saturday

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> nach einem "Kernelbau" will mein Rechner mit dem neuen kernel nicht mehr starten..
> 
> Fehler: VFS cannot open root device DEVICE ram=0 fehlt...

 

Du bist nicht alleine, bei mir ist genau das gleiche Problem. Ich hab auch den neuen Kernel mit "genkernel --oldconfig bootloader=grub all" gebaut

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe genkernel ein oldconfig machen lassen....bzw. mache es jetzt noch einmal... 

 

Hast du was geändert, oder warum läuft es dann?

edit: Hab noch was gefunden http://kerneltrap.org/node/1955

Ich glaube, ich warte mit 2.6.12 noch... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *saturday wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   nach einem "Kernelbau" will mein Rechner mit dem neuen kernel nicht mehr starten..
> 
> Fehler: VFS cannot open root device DEVICE ram=0 fehlt... 
> 
> Du bist nicht alleine, bei mir ist genau das gleiche Problem. Ich hab auch den neuen Kernel mit "genkernel --oldconfig bootloader=grub all" gebaut
> ...

 

Nein lief dann..bis auf DVB wie gesagt...

----------

## tobo

jo, hier funktioniert der genspplash auch nicht und alsa ist beim start immer stumm. ansonsten alles bestens. zum gensplash gibts jede menge aussagen u.a auch bei wiki (im engl.) aber nichts zeigt bei mir wirkung.... werde wohl auch zu 11-r9 und den alten spashutuls wechseln.

cu tobo

----------

## saturday

@tinitus.

Danke. Hab genkernel nochmal ausgeführt, und dann gings.  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *saturday wrote:*   

> @tinitus.
> 
> Danke. Hab genkernel nochmal ausgeführt, und dann gings.  

 

hast Du ein Hintergrundbild in der Konsole?

G. R.

----------

## saturday

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hast Du ein Hintergrundbild in der Konsole?
> 
> 

 

Nein, hatte ich vorher allerdings auch nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

So habe mir jetzt noch mal die Zeit genommen...

entweder gibt dvb einen crash oder gensplash crasht....Kernel OOPS beim Herunterfahren...etc..

Man kann zwar sagen besser als die r3 Revision aber auf keinen Fall stable.

G. Roland

----------

## firefly

Bei mir läuft der 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 erst seit vorgestern aber ich habe bisjetzt keine probleme damit.

Verwende, wie schon gesagt keine genkernel.

Bei mir funktioniert jetzt sogar ohne probleme suspend to disk mit swsusp2 mit laufenden nvidia treibern.

Desweiteren habe ich kein problem mit fbsplash.

hast du schon meinen tipp probiert mit der initramfs in den kernel direkt einzubauen ??

gab es damit probleme oder nicht ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## Tinitus

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Bei mir läuft der 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 erst seit vorgestern aber ich habe bisjetzt keine probleme damit.
> 
> Verwende, wie schon gesagt keine genkernel.
> 
> Bei mir funktioniert jetzt sogar ohne probleme suspend to disk mit swsusp2 mit laufenden nvidia treibern.
> ...

 

Mein Hauptproblem ist dvb...

G. R.

----------

